# Formular über Java abschicken



## jobu0101 (9. Jun 2006)

Also das bräuchte man zum Beispiel, wenn man einen kleinen Browser programmieren wollte! Er ruft eine Webseite auf (sowas kann ich auch noch mit Java  ) und dort ist jetzt irgend ein Formular, jetzt füllt der Benutzer dieses Javabrowsers das Formular aus und schickt es ab. Wie mache ich das jetzt in Java? Ein Post-Formular muss abgeschickt werden und muss wieder danach was empfangen! Wie geht das?


----------



## meez (9. Jun 2006)

Schau dir einfach das HTTP Protokoll an...ist ziemlich simpel...
Das grössere Problem wird wohl sein, das Formular zu parsen, bzw. den HTML parser zu schreiben und anzuzeigen...


----------



## foobar (9. Jun 2006)

Guck dir mal die Klasse URL an, die ist unteranderem auch ein HTTP-Client.


----------

